# bullet mould name



## aust1947 (Jun 9, 2016)

[Is it possible anyone can help here. I am chasing a cal 32 S&W long wadcutter mould & the brand name is one of the following, Mimek,Minhec Memick, Memik. I have been trawling the net to get a manufacturer of one of these names with no joy at all. I do not know wheter the mould is made in the US or any other country. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I did a quick internet search and came up dry. However, I did find both "Magma" and "Mountain Molds"; so we may be looking past what the other really means. 

If you cannot find the manufacturer directly, you might try checking some of the bullet companies, finding what you seek and ask them where the mould was made. 

Sounds like you're a bullseye target shooter.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

MIhec.
Go to Cast Boolits forum for information.

I am sure it is NOT strictly a .32 S&W Long mold, but would work for all .32 caliber cartridges.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Coming soon

https://www.facebook.com/MPmolds/info/?tab=page_info


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

Lots of fans of this guy on Cast Boolets.


----------

